# Valentine day photo contest <3



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you could show what you wont the pictures to look like this sound fun thank you


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

*Ex. for Valentine Contest*

Here's a pic of my husband working with India in the pin.
This is just an example. I just used the pink tones and added some hearts and a cute lil quote 
Be creative!! I would put links to sites for editing but I'm not sure if that's against regulations on this site. Just google "free editing sites" there are sooo many...and really good ones too!

Hope this is helpful!!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Fun! Sorry, it took me a little while to get aound to editing my photos...
The first photo is the one my little sister Lydia is entering (it is her and her miniature pony in the picture)and the second one is my entry, of my horse Millie. I hope I can enter both but if I can't let me know. Thanks.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is my entry!! Love this pic  Hope you giggled!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's my plain but fun entry.


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

mines okay but enjoy it


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

oh gosh, IM LOVIN' ALL these!! yall are ALL very creative...im glad yall find this fun! keep em commin'


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Curious: What software do you guys use to do your photo edits?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Picnik haha, nothing too fancy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, I have to say that that is WAY too much fun!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I LOVE your caption, ahahaa


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I LOVE your caption, ahahaa


I told a lady at work today that there seems to be a common theme in my life: my dog is male (and neutered), my horse is male (and gelded)...I seem to like to surround myself with the strong, silent (and snipped) type of males...which is probably why I'm still single. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hope you like it!


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

*Hey guys quick question...*

:wave:Hey Yall,
So since this is a V-day contest, I'm thinking of closing it earlier...like oh I dunno, the 14th! lol...I put the 19th...but this way it would go better with the theme...anyways, just thought i'd throw that out there---**

**Also, ALL yall's pix are very cute/funny/and creative...i love them all, this is gonna be a tuffy!!! 

I don't have a prize to give...I wouldn't even know what to give...I just thought this would be fun...I've been noticing ppl give prizes, of like a drawn picture of the winner's horse, or something amazing like that...well, if I could draw, I so would do that! lol...but my drawing is pretty bad yall, haha...but I did notice on one contest a edited pic of whatever you'd like...I know thats kinda what were "all" doing right now...but it's the only thing I feel "Im actually good" at to give yall!! So anyways...in all, hope yall have fun with this because that's the main goal here 

oh...and im doing a 1st 2nd and 3rd...each will get an edited pic...if they chose they want one


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

It's far from my best but I broke my right hand so my artistic abilities are a bit...impaired :?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That picture is adorable haha


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Dont have any good pics! I only have 2 of Regen, need to get some of Jack but Happy Valentines all.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

haha...im so enjoying these!!! keep them comming yall guys are awesome!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Puck with one of his former girlfriends.


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

here is my entry


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's mine! I had a hard time deciding lol I have LOTS of these


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

*Posting the winners tmrw *

I have looked at ALL these...(which as of now you can still enter!!) and decided I will have 1st place to 5th place...I LOVE ALL of them though, so it's gonna be really hard!!! 

Each person that places will get an edited pic of WHATEVER they like...doesn't have to be a horse...can be a dog, cat...you get the point...and 1st place get's a lil extra...I will make a banner signature for them, if they like. 

Deadline will be V-Day (tmrw) at 5:00
I will list places shortly after...thanks


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

*And the winners are...*

*AND THE WINNERS ARE.........*

1st Place: *itsmeaghan*
I first gotta say "I LOVE that quote!" lol, and this pic looks like it should be on a postcard or something...love how you did this pic...good job! 

2nd Place: *masatisan*
HILARIOUS!!! lol, very simple but at the same time more than words! With or without caption very cute pic indeed!

3rd Place: *BarrelBunny*
Well I just like this pic...love the way you edited...and you can see the love you have for your horse!

4th Place: *WesternBella*
Haha, if "guy" horses could talk...that's exactly what they would say! LoL

5th Place: *Standardbred-Lydia*
Well turns out your little sister out did ya! lol...very cute pic, love that she's as happy as can be...and cute lil mini!!!

Ok guys well there ya have it...*BUT I DO WANNA SAY*...everybody did a wonderful job--and I loved every single one...thanks to all who particapated! 

*WINNERS:*
Please post a pic of whatever pet you would like so I can edit it for ya! 
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah, thank you! and heres the picture!


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

itsmeaghan said:


> Ah, thank you! and heres the picture!


NICE PIC! will get started later on within the night...what is the name of your horse?


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

Stryker's Flight


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay!  lol yes I do love my horse <3 he's my everything. Thanks so much! Here's my pic


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

BarrelBunny said:


> Yay!  lol yes I do love my horse <3 he's my everything. Thanks so much! Here's my pic


oh i just love these kinds of "close up" pics! im sorry i forgot to ask...horse's name please


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

itsmeaghan
Here is your edited pic and signature banner...Enjoy~!


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

BarrelBunny
Here you go...hope you like


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah, I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

*masatisan*

Here's Caleb


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you very much! it's wonderful would you mind if i put it in my barn? I will write on it that it was made by you.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh go right ahead! and your very welcome 
I was looking through all his pix...wow! The camara loves him! And again thanks for being in the contest!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

kailiejaykiss said:


> Oh go right ahead! and your very welcome
> I was looking through all his pix...wow! The camara loves him! And again thanks for being in the contest!


I kinda love taking pictures, what better to take pictures of than my overgrown pony? XD


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

_Standardbred_

For your lil sis, Lydia


----------

